# Ok Nutrition junkies, HELP!



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

If you had 15 dollars, and 10 days to eat on that amount, what would you buy?  Beans is on my list, but I need more ideas  I am literally going with the 15 dollar limit on this Denise


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

Two whole chickens, a bag of rice, a bag of beans, onions.

Chicken can be stretched very far.


----------



## Ina (May 30, 2014)

Denise, when I was younger and had a house full, I would cook a pot of beans with opinions, and a pot of brown rice. At least I saw it as the closest I could get to protein, vegetable, and a starch, for least amount of money. Or there are Ramen noodles with onions and tuna. It might not be the healthiest, but it works better than nothing.


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

Couple of pkgs of chicken seasoning, corn tortillas, some eggs. Out of that, you can make a meal stretch a whole week or more.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Two whole chickens, a bag of rice, a bag of beans, onions.
> 
> Chicken can be stretched very far.



Ok Kaya, sounds good, and I know you are right.  I can't do the rice right now, but maybe some more lentils instead hugs, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Couple of pkgs of chicken seasoning, corn tortillas, some eggs. Out of that, you can make a meal stretch a whole week or more.



Got a lot of chicken boullion, will that suffice?  I can get eggs, large, for a buck  You're a doll, good idears



Ina said:


> Denise, when I was younger and had a house full, I would cook a pot of beans with opinions, and a pot of brown rice. At least I saw it as the closest I could get to protein, vegetable, and a starch, for least amount of money. Or there are Ramen noodles with onions and tuna. It might not be the healthiest, but it works better than nothing.



Do you use red opinions or white opinions Ina, LOL, love and hugs, Denise Tuna is a goodie, but doesn't go very far dern it. 

Yes, and I have a super, bulk department at our local Thunderbird market!!  Hey, this is getting fun, and next month, I can do better with my shopping and not have it so tight at the end of month, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Hey girls, check this out!!!!!!!!

http://greatist.com/health/44-healthy-foods-under-1

These are portions of foods for less then a dollar, but there are some good ones including what you gals mentioned


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

So I have lentil for today's dinner Selena, what can I do with these ingredients?  It's all I have, how would you fix it, or anybody can chime in..

4 pieces chic tenders
chic boulion
garlic cloves
ginger (fresh, I'll grate it)
pepper
lentils (duh)
carrots?
celery?
red onions?

I may have some other things in fridge, not sure little bit of zuccini I think. Won't do potatos but I have sweet potatoes ick, but I know they are good for me:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Guess I better clean up firstlayful:


View attachment 7093


----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Chicken can be stretched very far.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

:lofl:my kind of sick humor, looks like it's been on "the rack"


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Ok, off to the market!! See you all when I return, and tell you of my "food-treasures" I come home with Denise


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 30, 2014)

Remember, beans and brown rice make a complete protein with all the amino acids.  I would have to add a few bananas to the list.  The chicken is a good idea.


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> So I have lentil for today's dinner Selena, what can I do with these ingredients?  It's all I have, how would you fix it, or anybody can chime in..
> 
> 4 pieces chic tenders
> chic boulion
> ...



Sounds like a good idea for a crock pot stew! Stretch the chicken and maybe add noodles for another day. Leftovers can be a lasagna or enchiladas.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Ok all, I am cooking a lentil soup w/chicken, garlic, ginger, carrots, celery, red onion, chic. boulion, I think that's it.  I am glad to say it doesn't stink, someone said lentils stink while they cook but probably the chicken helped  I stir-fried my chic and vegies in olive oil, then tossed them in with the lentils.  Anyone want to come to dinner?  It's ok if you want to pass LOL!!  Thanks all for your helps!! Denise


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

Always more questions than answers.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 31, 2014)

I buy an inexpensive can/jar of tomato sauce (or tomato paste & make a sauce from scratch).
Rice,
Beans,
Pasta,
Whole grain bread,
eggs,
Chicken or canned corned beef,
Some fresh fruit on sale that week

Tomato sauce holds well under refrigeration and one jar could be used for a variety of meals such as spaghetti & Spanish beans & rice.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

That's a great suggestion too Lois, thanks so much Denise


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

I stock up on ground turkey. So many things to do with it. And its pretty inexpensive. 
Meatloaf, burger patties without the bread and just drippings gravy over it, tacos (which we are having tonight), enchiladas, mac and cheese, etc.


----------

